# crop



## Russell Hoover (Mar 9, 2006)

i been scout around alot of crop had not been cut


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There are people desiccating and cutting, and very few combining, with the hot weather next week things will start rolling.


----------



## clauwers523 (Aug 8, 2009)

they are harvesting like hell in Michigan


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

In over 600 miles I saw more flooded gravel roads than I did cut fields. Not looking good, we didnt need this rain.

I also found one barley field that was tilled under? I dont know what that was about, I dont think there was any hail damage this year?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> In over 600 miles I saw more flooded gravel roads than I did cut fields. Not looking good, we didnt need this rain.
> 
> I also found one barley field that was tilled under? I dont know what that was about, I dont think there was any hail damage this year?


Yeah, there really isn't much going on yet, but if it gets hot fast next week, more barley fields and a few wheat fields will be swathed.

And as far as the barley field I wonder if they found an insurance loophole or maybe there was a bad disease. :huh:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

waist high beans and 9 foot tall corn in Illinois. The wheat that was taken out is now knee high beans. It's gonna be tough hunting in Sept.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

This coming week there will be a lot of things getting off. Hopefully its a hot week so they can keep going.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Drove the entire state from east to west this weekend.

Their is crop at all stages. I was AMAZED at how green it is in the extreme west, New England area has alot of stuff that is greener than green right now!

Only saw 2 fields down. Both just east of Bismarck. That area seemed to be the most advanced.

Small amounts will be coming down (if it dries up some) in the next 10 days, but theres ALOT that wont be off for some time yet. Id say the largest percentage will come down last week of August/first week of September.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If a guy looks harder enough and knows where to look he can find a field or two that are either swathed or combined. Its going to be a tough early season.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Its going to be a tough early season.


Cound't agree with you more!!!

been out the last 4 evenings and found limited birds in fields, but the kicker is that every filed i found they WALKED up to the field from the water!!! wathced over 150 walk from an alfalfa field into the water SINGLE FILE!!!! made it easy to count them :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

jwdinius1 said:


> > Its going to be a tough early season.
> 
> 
> Cound't agree with you more!!!
> ...


Yay for hunting in august!!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I saw the same thing last years opener .... birds walking from the water into the field and back.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Found two diffrent locations tonite where birds were flying close to 5 miles to feed. I supose as soon as I get these birds figured out the barley will drop and I will have to start all over the day before opener...


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya I also found 2 spots where the birds were flying quite a ways to feed but with the fields coming off this week it could change.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We will try the winter wheat tomorrow and alot of barley will be swathed this week.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

2 fields of barley swathed tonite so far on my cruise


----------



## Russell Hoover (Mar 9, 2006)

same thing as last year i hope cutting is coming of hot weather see alot of canada in water pls i want them to be combined so i can hunt in field not on water i hate get wet but maybe i will do cause hot weather anyway go for swim with dog


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Russell Hoover said:


> same thing as last year i hope cutting is coming of hot weather see alot of canada in water pls i want them to be combined so i can hunt in field not on water i hate get wet but maybe i will do cause hot weather anyway go for swim with dog


HOLY CRAP!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

aboller said:


> Russell Hoover said:
> 
> 
> > same thing as last year i hope cutting is coming of hot weather see alot of canada in water pls i want them to be combined so i can hunt in field not on water i hate get wet but maybe i will do cause hot weather anyway go for swim with dog
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking!! Lol.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

jwdinius1 said:


> > Its going to be a tough early season.
> 
> 
> Cound't agree with you more!!!
> ...


haha thats easy. set up a blind and wait for 5 in a row.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Went out again tonight and there were alot more fields swathed today then yesterday.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

A farmer called me tonite and said he has a pile of birds in a standing barley field and he figures they wiped out around 20 acres. I checked the federal laws on hunting standing crop and it looks like a go to me, anyone else know if the state laws and federal laws are the same on this?


----------



## uppersouris (Jul 27, 2009)

it is legal to hunt unharvested fields with landowners permission


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

So do you shoot them as they are walking out of the slough to the standing Barley crop?


----------



## honkerhunter83 (Mar 17, 2009)

YEP IT IS LEGAL TO HUNT AN UNHARVESTED CROP AS LONG AS YOU HAVE THE OWNERS PERMISSION


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

muskat said:


> So do you shoot them as they are walking out of the slough to the standing Barley crop?


The closest water is 3/4 mile away, so it will actualy be like hunting believe it or not.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> Went out again tonight and there were alot more fields swathed today then yesterday.


Fields are coming down from MN to ND....alot of PO'd farmers as well.... Get out and ask for permission!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

same here yesterday, swathed fields, how long does it take them to bail the fields after this hot weather?


----------



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

so if a field is swathed, but not combined then you need to ask permission to hunt it, but if it swathed and combined and just the straw is laying out there you don't need to get permission. This right?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

chop_05 said:


> so if a field is swathed, but not combined then you need to ask permission to hunt it, but if it swathed and combined and just the straw is laying out there you don't need to get permission. This right?


no you need to ask permission regardless if its posted in ND, if your in MN you have to ask permission no matter what


----------



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

I mean when a field is NOT posted


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

chop_05 said:


> so if a field is swathed, but not combined then you need to ask permission to hunt it, but if it swathed and combined and just the straw is laying out there you don't need to get permission. This right?


You are correct.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

a swathed field is considered "unharvested" so these guys are correct and you need to get permission. Very frustrating part of early season goose hunting if you don't know who the landowner is. door to door is about the only way :beer:


----------



## honkerhunter83 (Mar 17, 2009)

a swathed feild is not considered baiting correct ??? due to the landowner is still going to harvest it compared to rolling corn or tilling up a crop that the landowner not going to harvest. just making sure i believe that it is considered unharvested , what do you guys think ??


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

It is just "unharvested". With swaths on the ground, the intent to harvest is there, so no baiting law is being broken. But if I was to ask to hunt an unharvested field i would ask for permission and get it in writing from the landowner just to aviod any hassles.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

hunted 2 swathed fields last year, absolutely demolished the birds both times, if u have the oppurtunity and permission take advantage of it. :beer:


----------



## Russell Hoover (Mar 9, 2006)

been scout around tonite found good spot with field of last year corn and have not seed and left it over there good number of canada so cant wait saturday :strapped: but rain weekend so have to shoot five limit right away then done it


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Russell Hoover said:


> been scout around tonite found good spot with field of last year corn and have not seed and left it over there good number of canada so cant wait saturday :strapped: but rain weekend so have to shoot five limit right away then done it


What??????? :huh:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Grammer man.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

maybe jus too many schmidts while out scoutin around haha


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> What???????


haha i think i may have got dumber reading that sentence!!!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

it's spelled "grammar" haha


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

You boys had better just be glad that North Dakota hasnt gone to the wheat/soy bean double crop game that has seemed to catch on like wildfire here in Indiana in the last 5 years. The wheat field we will be hunting tomorrow is not doubled up....the new irrigation system goes in starting Thursday so I would say next year instead of having 300 plus canadas in the middle of the field on Sep. 1st you will have 30 bushell an acre soybeans. Guess I ll worry about that next July......good pics coming tomorrow hopefully


----------

